# Where to find Computer cases



## Esotocaizer (Feb 4, 2005)

What are some good websites of custom computer cases?

Thanks


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Well how "custom" do you need them ?


----------



## Esotocaizer (Feb 4, 2005)

*How custom*

were I decribe them and the tell me if they cant and will do. Thanks


----------



## jonharris (Apr 30, 2005)

If you mean having a case custom designed for you, your best bet may be talking to some local metal shops and seeing what they can do for you. You get what you pay for when it comes to the trades but if you're willing to spend the money then I don't see any reason why you couldn't give them a list of requirements and some general sketches, double check the measurements with them (hd racks, mobo stand-offs, etc.) and then let them create your masterpiece. I have not looked for any specific 'custom computer case' shops as I imagine most of these would be for basic 'add a window and some lights' modding. You will get a wider variety of skills and most likely a more reputable business if you hunt for a good quality metal working shop.

Apart from that, head over to Home Depot and grab yourself a couple of sheets of 1/16th aluminum, bending tool, and (here's where I prove my shop-class ignorance) a welding/riveting device of some kind.


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi Esotocaizer,
Here are some sites you might want to check out : 

http://www.xoxide.com/ (they also have a modding forum) at http://www.xoxideforums.com/

http://www.modthebox.com/
http://www.modthebox.com/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl (forums)


http://www.twistedmods.com/
http://www.twistedforums.com/forums/ (forums)

These sites might not have an official request form for what you want, but Im sure if you email them or ask around on their forums you will get a response. 

IMHO, the best mod case is the one that you make yourself. Get a dremel, lots of cutting wheels, files, etc ...
Then get a cheap used case and practice. By the time you get the feel for how things work, you should have a pretty good idea of what you want your design to be :grin:


----------



## Esotocaizer (Feb 4, 2005)

*thanks*

thank you for all your help


----------

